# Coventry, Connecticut Southern Connecticut Antique Bottle and Glass Collectors Association



## cowseatmaize (Oct 8, 2014)

*11 October 2014 (Saturday) Coventry, Connecticut - Keene Weekend Saturday Show on the grounds of the historic Coventry Glass Works, 289 North River Road (intersection of Rt. 44 & North River Road), at the blinking light, Coventry, Connecticut 06238, Saturday 11 October, admission at 7:30 am ($4), show ends at 1:00 pm, dealers cannot unpack until 8:00 am with sound of buzzer, at 7:00 am exhibitors are allowed on field but cannot unpack till 8:00 am sharp, Southern Connecticut Antique Bottle and Glass Collectors Association, For more information/contracts please contact Bob, rdsrla@optonline.net, *


----------



## tsalz14 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm thinking about going this year. How big is it usually, and how much of it is acls and deco sodas? Thanks! Tyler


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 5, 2015)

Dang, man. The date of October 8th made me panic for a moment. I have a massive set of assignments due October 10th. I then checked the date on my computer and re-checked here. 2014.How dare you! LOL.


----------



## tsalz14 (Oct 6, 2015)

Haha, sorry! So how do you think I would do there?


----------

